# Sadako (Ringu/The Ring) vs Kayako (Ju-on/The Grudge)



## vagnard (Nov 1, 2005)

Who will win this fight between the scariest asian female ghost ever?. Sadako appears from a tv an one sight is enough to kill. But she needs wait 7 days. On the other hand Kayako seems to need physical contact but she can move freely and can appear at any place at will. 

Who will be destroyed?....The Girl onryou or the Mom onryou?.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2005)

The battle of the long haired girls eh...

Well the grudge chick seemd to be slightly vunerable to physical attacks, or at least you could interact with her, and the Ringu chick, well apparently she just looks at you and you die.

Both however are unkillable by conventional means... if the house that the Ringu person lived in had a TV, she could get there and burn the house down much faster than the Grudge could slither to the well to destroy the body.

Ringu for the win.


----------



## Sever (Nov 1, 2005)

I dunno man, the Ju-on chick is pretty good and once a interaction begins you could die right there.  But Sadako is pretty badass too.  Though 7 days have to wait and figure out how to escape her curse.  Ju-on gets my vote


----------



## Gunshin (Nov 1, 2005)

Sadako wins. Why? Theres two Sadako ghost with psychic powers, healing powers, and curse powers (if you watched every ringu). Ju-on ghost only has curse powers (yes, I watched 1 & 2).


----------



## silent_speech (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's a bitch fight, I vote Sadako, because even though Kayako has the speed and mobility, Sadako has the psychic power and the power to teleport(using the tv! lol)

If it's a fight on how many people can they kill, in a limited amount of time, I say Sadako as well as long as the time limit isn't less than 7 days.


----------



## Gunshin (Nov 1, 2005)

silent_speech said:
			
		

> If it's a fight on how many people can they kill, in a limited amount of time, I say Sadako as well as long as the time limit isn't less than 7 days.


In that type of fight, Sadako definitely wins. The chance of sumeone watching the video is higher than the chance of someone entering the house. Heck, imagine if someone put the video on the net.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2005)

but kayako is hotter than sadako, sadako looks like an octopus face:barf


----------



## blaster (Mar 1, 2006)

well, if the fight goes to where they both alive, i vote for evil sadako( the small one,not the innoscent one). you know what i mean, its because she had already capable of psychic powers than kayako when she was alive.


----------



## Atlast (Mar 1, 2006)

Well i guess your right, base in "the ring zero" (where she was alive then she was dead) sadako can kill INSTANTLY persons not person in just second, before the movie ended. what would be happen if kayako managed to fight her where she was alive also?


----------



## Cava (Feb 13, 2007)

*Samara/Sadako(TheRing) VS Kayako(TheGrudge)*

*giggles*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

Which Sadako? Novel or movie?

Samara would maybe lose this one.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2007)

Ringu is defininently a freak and actually manifests physically and kills it's victims.  I don't know much about Kayako, but she? was just a normal person before her tragic end.  Samara could kill people with it's mind while it was alive.


----------



## Cava (Feb 13, 2007)

urm the jap movie? sorry i haven't read the novel...

anyway yea kayako can materialise almost through everything ? mirror.. security camera... bedsheet u name it, she'll come outxD.


----------



## Cava (Feb 13, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Ringu is defininently a freak and actually manifests physically and kills it's victims.  I don't know much about Kayako, but she? was just a normal person before her tragic end.  Samara could kill people with it's mind while it was alive.



yea well kayako isn't psychic i guess but after her death IMO she's scarier than samara/sadako in a lot of ways... n she is a sicker bastard.. i mean samara would've just stared n victim would die... but kayako would've made the victim die in a horrible way (necks going 360degrees same way herself died) or something similar >_<

and when kayako kills someone they become her living dead army or something lolol.. when samara kils someone they're just dead.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

Though I think Samara gets points for mass marketing.  Being restricted to a house kind of limits the number of potentional victims.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Kayako is arguably unstoppable, so far in the Ju-On and Grudge series. Hopefully, the 3rd movies of both franchises may prove an answer.

Movie Sadako was somewhat stopped in Ringu 2. I'd have to rewatch the sequel again.

Novel Sadako wasn't stopped.

Samara was stopped.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

I got in an arguement with my friend about using a howiztser to level Kayako's pad.  He said it'd be impossible to cart an artillery piece into a residentional area, but I countered that if you know what you're doing you could take out an automobile sitting in a parking lot while leaving nearby cars completely intact, firing from over twenty miles away.

Sure, you're boned if you actually go into the place, but as far as I know nothing'll happen if you don't go in.  Hence, the artillery.

P.S. Even if they all died pretty much the same way, Ringu's victims didn't really have pleasant deaths.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Destroying the house just makes the curse exponentially spread faster, however.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Destroying the house just makes the curse exponentially spread faster, however.



Only to those that go into it.  But screw them.  They should have known better.


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

nope, actualy anyone who comes in contact. i watched ju-on(japanese version of the grudge) n after a while everyone in the city died because everyone was linked to one and another.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

Cava said:


> nope, actualy anyone who comes in contact. i watched ju-on(japanese version of the grudge) n after a while everyone in the city died because everyone was linked to one and another.



So knowing that, why'd you bother to compare Grudge to Ringu?  Did you just want to compare creepy bitches because it looked nice?  That's the problem with outskirts.  No one really tries for interesting or fair match ups.

They just type up the first thing that pops into their head.


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

Wesley said:


> So knowing that, why'd you bother to compare Grudge to Ringu?  Did you just want to compare creepy bitches because it looked nice?  That's the problem with outskirts.  No one really tries for interesting or fair match ups.
> 
> They just type up the first thing that pops into their head.



battledome isn't suppose to make sense   just thought i'll like to see how ppl are going to match the top 2 jap horrors against each other.

besides if anyone can elaborate more on sadako's powers i'm sure it'l help.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

Cava said:


> battledome isn't suppose to make sense   just thought i'll like to see how ppl are going to match the top 2 jap horrors against each other.
> 
> besides if anyone can elaborate more on sadako's powers i'm sure it'l help.



There's not much to tell.  It kills the same way it does in death as it did in life.  I don't think it's ever been explained how the videotape distribution began.  I don't think it kills anyone that doesn't watch the tape, even if they're present at the killings.  You have to _watch_ the tape.  Being present while it's airing doesn't count.

Technically, a blind person would be unaffected.

I don't know if broadcasting it over the the airwaves would count or if broadcasting it over the internet does either.  I don't know if it only pops out of television sets, but Santa Claus still delievers his presents even if there isn't a chimmey you know.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

In the movie, Sadako's powers enabled her to project her thoughts and vengeful will onto a recording videotape placed above her well.

Upon watching the videotape, the viewers is actually infected by a virus. If the victim is not compatible with the virus, the virus produces a blockage in the heart in exactly 7 days. If the victim is compatible with the virus -- which are only females during their period -- the virus produces a clone of Sadako within the victim, which then is born in 7 days. The mother is killed, and the Sadako clone reaches maturity (around 18 - 19 years of age in physical appearance) in 7 days.

In the Ring remake, video distribution occurs when one copies the videotape and shows it to someone else -- the only known way to escape from Samara. The purpose of copying the videotape is that of a virus surviving through replication -- only that the victims are the ones to ensure the replication. Failure to do so meant death in the Ring (with regards to the novels, that was only initially).

Sadako's manifestation from the television isn't specific to that. The motorcyclist and the two love teens died nowhere near a television set. The compromise for us Ringworms is that she needs only a reflective surface to manifest herself -- the motorcyclist died clawing at his helmet; the love teens tried to get away from each other and the glass pane of the car in front.

Those who are present at the killings but didn't watch the tape will be 'marked', so to speak.

Even the mentally ill were affected by the tape in Ringu 2.

And the virus later mutated in the novels.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

I think I prefer Alma Wade..


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> In the movie, Sadako's powers enabled her to project her thoughts and vengeful will onto a recording videotape placed above her well.
> 
> Upon watching the videotape, the viewers is actually infected by a virus. If the victim is not compatible with the virus, the virus produces a blockage in the heart in exactly 7 days. If the victim is compatible with the virus -- which are only females during their period -- the virus produces a clone of Sadako within the victim, which then is born in 7 days. The mother is killed, and the Sadako clone reaches maturity (around 18 - 19 years of age in physical appearance) in 7 days.
> 
> ...



wow i didn't know those parts from the ring, thx for the interesting info   reps


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Threads merged.



Cava said:


> wow i didn't know those parts from the ring, thx for the interesting info   reps



I'm a Ringworm. I have all the movies, and nearly all the manga and books save Birthday and Loop.


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

Pai Napple said:


> here.



ahh my bad didn't notice that... but hey it wouldn't hurt to have a new discussion about it xD

ok so kayako's way of killing is more gruesome? while sadako's more instant yet in a way, more powerful(since she's a psychic). interesting


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Movie Sadako's killing is due to sheer fear. The victims' souls may be used by Sadako or remain in a limbo of sorts.

Book Sadako killing is a virus.

Kayako turns you into an agent of the curse.


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Threads merged.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Ringworm. I have all the movies, and nearly all the manga and books save Birthday and Loop.



do u read the book or something? the movies are really scary IMO i could nvr watch them alone   (i caught ringu when i was 10 yrs old)  n i couldn't sleep for like 3-4 days..n i'm not kidding. it was REALLY scary for me at that time. damn come to think of it this film is already almost a decade old.

ps. ok nvm i just asked the more moronic question ever. /slaps self


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Movie Sadako's killing is due to sheer fear. The victims' souls may be used by Sadako or remain in a limbo of sorts.
> 
> Book Sadako killing is a virus.
> 
> Kayako turns you into an agent of the curse.



so does that mean if kayako vs sadako kayako will have her legion of army to help her? xD that'll be kinda funny... 1 psychic vs lots of undead. xD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ringu was adapted from the Ring novel.

And Ring remake closet scene > Ringu closet scene



> so does that mean if kayako vs sadako kayako will have her legion of army to help her? xD that'll be kinda funny... 1 psychic vs lots of undead. xD



Movie Sadako has A LOT of hate, though.

Novel Sadako, 


*Spoiler*: _Ring novel sequel "Spiral" ending_ 



there's a few thousand of them.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

There's alot of versions out there.  Kind of like Superman and...everything else I guess.

A virus is not scary.  A cursed House is not scary, but it also doesn't really make much sense when you learn the circumstances behind the curse.  I mean, why's this murder/suicide turned out this way when there are thousands of other cases out there that amount to just a couple corpses?


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ring novel sequel "Spiral" ending_
> 
> 
> 
> there's a few thousand of them.



i don't get u... thousands of what? sadako? :S

@wesley i think for the grudge its because the way kayako was killed(her son was drowned n cat's throat was slit)... also i believe i read somewhere kayako's mum was an exorcist.. all the evil she exorcised were sealed into kayako or something like that... thats y kayako is "evil"

whereas in ringu, sadako was a psychic when she was young so i'm not surprised when a psychic dies she stil lingers around :X


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 14, 2007)

Alma from FEAR stomps them both.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Alma from FEAR stomps them both.



Shush.  She'll hear you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Cava said:


> i don't get u... thousands of what? sadako? :S



Yeah. Thousands of her.



> @wesley i think for the grudge its because the way kayako was killed(her son was drowned n cat's throat was slit)... also i believe i read somewhere kayako's mum was an exorcist.. all the evil she exorcised were sealed into kayako or something like that... thats y kayako is "evil"



The evil spirits sealed within her combined with the sheer anger of her husband and Kayako's death produced the curse.



> whereas in ringu, sadako was a psychic when she was young so i'm not surprised when a psychic dies she stil lingers around :X



That, and sheer hatred.



Endless Mike said:


> Alma from FEAR stomps them both.





Wesley said:


> Shush.  She'll hear you.



*!!!

DON'T RUIN THE GAME FOR ME!!!*


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2007)

I did "ruin it" for myself and enjoyed every minute of playing it, even though I knew what was going to happen.  Alma was...truly something.


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 15, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Novel Sadako wasn't stopped.


Well she sort of was in the third book Loop...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually the entire world she existed in turned out to be some kind of virtual reality program in that...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2007)

^ Yeah. I know.

Who'd have expected that at all?


----------



## Kai (Mar 15, 2007)

I say Kayako wins for the simple fact that not a single person survived in the movie from her wrath.

Will there be a 3rd installment of the grudge?


----------



## ez (Mar 16, 2007)

Sadako would take it if you included her powers from Spiral; in the second book Sadako > Humanity


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Third book, Loop. Plot twist!



			
				Space said:
			
		

> I say Kayako wins for the simple fact that not a single person survived in the movie from her wrath.
> 
> Will there be a 3rd installment of the grudge?



Yes.

There will be a Ju-On: The Grudge 3 in Japan sometime later this year, if not earl 2008.

As for the Grudge remake 3, there's talks.


----------

